# How I recovered from my husband's affairs



## StephnStew (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi Friends,

Just wanted to say that I am glad that I got to know this forum and am also sad that there are numerous cases of infidelities in the world. 

A brief intro: My name is Stephanie Stewart, am married for 6 years now. 

My husband was my former colleague. We both work for a finance headhunting firm in Melbourne. We were both consultants under different departments. He was on Equities and I was on Private Banking. 

We dated for a while, you know the usual, going for drinks first than dinner and eventually it leaded to something steamier. 

We were on a major high with each other but due to our nature of our jobs, we sometimes see each other like 3 to 4 times a month as we were either traveling or attending seminars and what have you. 

The dinner was always at 5 stars restaurants and drinks were at bars and everything was going great 

Then BAM... I was pregnant and to cut the long story short our marriage took place very quicky. 

I had to quit my job to care of the baby (Which was his idea) 

He got promoted 

Well, he was always traveling and sometime I would only see him for once a month and sometimes none at all 

Even after my son was born- my husband was not around, always entertaining, always traveling 

One day, I was collecting the mail when I saw his credit card bill, I opened it and to my suprise, he spent almost 10,000 on a diamond designer female watch ring and it was not for me. 

I questioned him and he hit me once for touching his staff 

my ex colleagues had told me that he was very cozy and lovey dovey with a lady colleague that I also know of. To top it of, she is married too...

anyway he confessed afew years later and admitted that he was having affair with her for almost 6 or 7 months..

It took me awhile to really trust him again but his attitude had changed and things got better

Books had really helped me alot

Take Care,
Stephanie


----------



## Dark Angel (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm glad you were able to patch things up, and hope you really are happy and not at all deceiving yourself. I'm not sure if I really could ever trust someone again.

I hope you also dealt with the issue of hitting you. Thats also 100% unacceptable.

You did the right thing by reading to help yourself, but did he do anything to find out why he did what he did?


----------



## TRACER (Jun 9, 2009)

I also have read a ton of books to help me with my husbands affair 2 yrs ago and i'm still not 100% trusting of him. How do you trust him?


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

OP only has 1 post...consider that this might be a troll...


----------



## aely722 (Aug 9, 2009)

first and formost you will never trust him fully again. get your head out of that cloud and look to God for strength. And please do not ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! allow him to put his hands on you again he must be confused with who his children are. You are a woman first and you must conduct yourself accordingly.


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes, I'll bite...

So, what books really helped you a lot?

The post seems to suggest that there's an answer here and I'm just waiting with baited breath for you to provide it...


----------

